# KBC before the Oireachtas Finance Committee next Tuesday , 10th July



## mccoypat94 (2 Jul 2018)

Are KBC back up in front of the Finance Committee any time soon?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jul 2018)

*Tuesday, 10 Jul*

*14.00 Joint Committee on Finance, Public Expenditure and Reform, and Taoiseach CR3, LH 2000*
Consideration of Draft Committee report Scrutiny of the Consumer Protection (Regulation of Credit Servicing Firms)(Amendment) Bill 2018 PMB [Deputy Michael McGrath]

Matters Relating to the Banking Sector (resumed)
_Representatives from KBC Bank, Wim Verbraeken, Chief Executive Officer_


----------



## Leighlinboy (6 Jul 2018)

Thanks for update . Wonder will they have much to say , or is there much going on in the background as regards the “arguable” cases ..... all quiet on KBC front as per usual ...


----------



## unfortunate (6 Jul 2018)

Can't see any sense will come from it to be honest. CB should put hammers on the lot of them but do they have the will.............?


----------



## Jazzer1 (6 Jul 2018)

K.B.C still have to show the correspondent they send out to Brokers to stop offering the terms of the Flyer. At this moment in time they have shown no evidence that they send anything on the 11th of Feb 08.


----------



## Aisling1 (10 Jul 2018)

Just tuned into this , has anyone watched it from the start . I submitted a letter to be read out and am wondering was there any letters read out from customers ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jul 2018)

Hi Aisling 

I had assumed it would be over by now.  I was out to lunch and so did not see it.

I think that there is a facility for watching back.

There will also be a transcript in a  few days

Brendan


----------



## Leighlinboy (10 Jul 2018)

I tuned in late and they had already moved on from tracker issue , getting a very easy ride save Senator Rose Conway Walsh .


----------



## Jazzer1 (10 Jul 2018)

Aisling1 said:


> Just tuned into this , has anyone watched it from the start . I submitted a letter to be read out and am wondering was


 Heard Pearse Doherty questioning them, But didn't hear him read out any letter. KBC believe they have dealt with the major cohorts but didn't say the review is complete.


----------



## Daisy duke (10 Jul 2018)

Aisling1 said:


> Just tuned into this , has anyone watched it from the start . I submitted a letter to be read out and am wondering was there any letters read out from customers ?


The chairman made reference to one account, but none other than that.


----------



## Daisy duke (10 Jul 2018)

Aisling1 said:


> Just tuned into this , has anyone watched it from the start . I submitted a letter to be read out and am wondering was there any letters read out from customers ?


The chairman also said he would take Dara Deering to task on the response letter given to this customer.


----------



## unfortunate (10 Jul 2018)

So nothing new then? Wish they'd say done and dusted and let ombudsman do his thing.!


----------



## Aisling1 (10 Jul 2018)

It was my letter he read out pieces of it , it was addressed to Dara deering , hope they make contact now


----------



## Daisy duke (10 Jul 2018)

Aisling1 said:


> It was my letter he read out pieces of it , it was addressed to Dara deering , hope they make contact now


Hope you get resolution


----------

